# Canale IRC?

## m.mascherpa

mi stavo chiedendo perchè non dare vita ad un bel canale IRC su cui

raccontarci le nostre esperienze con Gentoo, darci una mano e

magari fare anche quattro chiacchere del più e del meno; tutto ciò

in vista della creazione di una comunità Gentoo italiana forte e attiva

su cui basare iniziative future più ambiziose.

Ho visto che su irc.freenode.net (rete irc ufficiale di Gentoo) il canale

#gentoo-it è già stato registrato da un tale kalem: se questo kalem

fosse così gentile da palesarsi e lasciarci usare il canale sarebbe davvero

un buon inizio..  :Wink: 

Attendo commenti  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Ottima idea, una bella chiacchierata ogni tanto fa bene...  :Wink: 

Una sede un po' più libera per socializzare di più aiuterebbe senz'altro la comunità.

Avete il mio voto.  :Cool: 

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Avevo gia' avvisato che in azzurra (per una lista di servers: http://www.azzurra.org/servers.php ) opera da un bel po' di tempo #gentoo e, ovviamente, siete tutti benvenuti. 

Non sapevo della esistenza di #gentoo-it in freenode pero'...

----------

## Montag[SGU]

L'idea e' buona, basta mettersi d'accordo.

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

## bsolar

Sul canale ufficiale italiano non ho trovato nessuno.

Ho fatto una visitina al canale consigliato da KiT e ho avuto qualche piacevole conversazione.

----------

## brainnolo

sarebbe da segnarlarlo come ufficiale in modo che sia in lista con gli altri, no? non è bello che solo noi italiani stiamo senza  :Razz: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Se vi puo interesaare ho un paio bots gi apiazzati su ircnet il canale l'ho chiamato #gentoo.it sappiatemi dire...

Joe

----------

## xlyz

scusate, ma su freenode ci sono da tempo #gentoo.it e #gentoo-it

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml

----------

## IgaRyu

Si ma credo che ircnet sia di gran lunga piu utilizzato dall'user comune per diverse ragioni, per cui avevo pensato di aprire il canale li ...

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Si ma credo che ircnet sia di gran lunga piu utilizzato dall'user comune per diverse ragioni, per cui avevo pensato di aprire il canale li ...

 

Ribadisco che non si tratta di una competizione per di quale founder/oper il channel sara' definito "ufficiale".  Se il chan di IgaRyu ottiene traffico io sono piu' che felice visto che si tratta di una rete diversa e probabilmente e' visitata da diverse persone. L'unico problema si crea a livello di freenode dove non solo sono 2 i chan gentoo italiani ma pare anche che siano tralasciati. Nessuno riesce a trovare questi ragazzi... 

Quindi se leggete questo post, per favore, fattevi avanti. Potremmo creare una lista con i chan gentoo italiani operanti nelle diverse retti.

----------

## m.mascherpa

 *KiTaSuMbA wrote:*   

> L'unico problema si crea a livello di freenode dove non solo sono 2 i chan gentoo italiani ma pare anche che siano tralasciati. Nessuno riesce a trovare questi ragazzi... 
> 
> 

 

in realtà l'owner di #gentoo-it l'ho contattato personalmente: non ha nulla

in contrario all'utilizzo da parte nostra del canale anche se mi pare ben

fermo nella sua intenzione di mantenerne la proprietà.

----------

## morellik

Anch'io sono daccordo sull'apertura di una bel canale IRQ.

Decidiamo quale cosi' ne faccio pubblicita' anche su www.gentoo.it.

CIao a tutti   :Very Happy: 

morellik

----------

## d3vah

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Anch'io sono daccordo sull'apertura di una bel canale IRQ.
> 
> Decidiamo quale cosi' ne faccio pubblicita' anche su www.gentoo.it.
> 
> CIao a tutti  
> ...

 

Se vuoi potresti pubblicizzare #gentoo-it su freenode come canale ufficiale, anche se non c'è mai nessuno a parte me e m.mascherpa.

Poi in alternativa #gentoo-it su azzurra dove stiamo diventando un gruppo consistente

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

piccola correzione... il chan su azzura e' 

#gentoo

e non gentoo-it

 :Wink: 

----------

